# What is the name of this Sabbath tune?



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm kinda lookin' at you @laristotle , since I consider you the resident BS expert (don't think that sounds as good as I thought it would).

Anyway, I'm terrible at knowing the names of songs for any band, but when it comes to a Sabbath tune it's a lot harder, since all the titles sound like they could be the 'one' and there's a million of them.

I'm trying to learn the bendy riff that comes at the end of what I'm playing in this video, but don't know the name of the song. I'm trying to play it by memory, but it just ain't workin.

Sorry for the sound - the amp is pretty far away from my phone, but you'll get the picture.

First one to answer wins my respect - which is the monetary equivalent to roughly $0.06






I'll probably continue to post on this thread, because I find this happens to me way too much.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

Spiral Architect


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Bubb said:


> Spiral Architect



Awesome, thanks. What a fantastic tune. I haven't heard it in ages.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2018)

The intro sounds great on acoustic too.


----------



## axefiend (Jan 3, 2018)

Nice job, Nice to know there are some Sabbath fans on here!

Here's a little slab of Sabbath of my own to share:






Got some backing tracks on my channel as well, if anyone needs something to jam along with (Sabbath, Aerosmith, Nazareth etc.). Cheers!


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I played the crap out of this LP in high school!!! 

I scooped it off a friend. Well, actually it was in her moms collection. They didn't have a turntable but she had all these great original LP's. She "loaned" me this one. I couldn't get her "_How the Grinch Stole Christmas_" read by David Bowie on green vinyl though!


----------



## NorlinNorm (Dec 31, 2016)

SWLABR said:


> I played the crap out of this LP in high school!!!
> 
> I scooped it off a friend. Well, actually it was in her moms collection. They didn't have a turntable but she had all these great original LP's. She "loaned" me this one. I couldn't get her "_How the Grinch Stole Christmas_" read by David Bowie on green vinyl though!


From age 14-15 "Black Sabbath" Dominated!
In retrospect, my interest in guitar started to materialize, by 16 I was hooked...lol


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

My favorite Sabbath album. Had a sweatshirt of SBS in high school (that my friends still laugh about....)

I believe that is Rick Wakeman doing the keyboard/orchestra parts.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2018)

Alex said:


> I believe that is Rick Wakeman doing the keyboard/orchestra parts.


Sabbra Cadabra
Sabbath Bloody Sabbath - Wikipedia


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Probably my least favourite BS album. Too many songs go nowhere and too many songs have different riffs that never gel into a cohesive whole. I know I am in the minority because a lot of people love it, but too me it sounds tired.

TG


----------



## axefiend (Jan 3, 2018)

Most Sabbath albums (SBS included) always seem to take me back to places and times in my teens, when I first discovered Sabbath. Much enjoyment indeed!

Here's a GBT I made for "A National Acrobat":


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2018)

That was cool and accurate.
I had the guitar/vocals going through my head while listening.


----------



## axefiend (Jan 3, 2018)

^^^ Cheers!!


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

My Favorite album hands down is Sabotage. Every song on this album blows away all the "hits" from other albums. too bad nothing ever gets played on the rqadio unless it is am i going insane. Just once I'd love to hear the Writ on Psychedelic Psunday. I'm so sick of fairies wear boots and paranoid.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2018)

good call


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

_Paranoid_ is one of the few Sabbath LP's I _don't_ have on vinyl! Usually when all the Brother-in-laws are hanging out here, we gravitate to darts, and vinyl. They are so confused when they see all the Sabbath I have, but no _Paranoid_! My answer is always the same, "_I'll buy it one day, but there are so many better ones to be collected first_". My one B-I-L understands, but the others don't.


----------



## axefiend (Jan 3, 2018)

knight_yyz said:


> My Favorite album hands down is Sabotage. Every song on this album blows away all the "hits" from other albums. too bad nothing ever gets played on the rqadio unless it is am i going insane. Just once I'd love to hear the Writ on Psychedelic Psunday. I'm so sick of fairies wear boots and paranoid.


If you were in my neck of the woods, My cousin Chris plays The Writ with some regularity on his radio show (4pm to 10pm). He does a double shot of Sabbath every day (An Ozzy and a Dio tune back to back). I'm sure Hamilton would be too far out of range, but if you're ever in the Lake Simcoe area (GTA), check out 92.3 FM, Cheers!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

SWLABR said:


> _Paranoid_ is one of the few Sabbath LP's I _don't_ have on vinyl! Usually when all the Brother-in-laws are hanging out here, we gravitate to darts, and vinyl. They are so confused when they see all the Sabbath I have, but no _Paranoid_! My answer is always the same, "_I'll buy it one day, but there are so many better ones to be collected first_". My one B-I-L understands, but the others don't.


Yeah, as great as the tunes are, songs like Paranoid, Ironman, Sweet Leaf and maybe a couple of others get the button.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

is that the native guy who broadcasts from the island? if it is, I LOVE HIS SHOW!!!! i wish it was streamed on the internet, because it's the best radio show out there. easily my fav dj


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

One of my faves - from the first BS 8-track (Vol 4) I bought with my own money.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

High/Deaf said:


> One of my faves - from the first BS 8-track (Vol 4) I bought with my own money.


I have a very hard time with favs. As soon as I hear this one, I'm thinking it's the one..until I hear the next. Vol. 4 is the first album I ever heard.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

adcandour said:


> Yeah, as great as the tunes are, songs like Paranoid, Ironman, *Sweet Leaf* and maybe a couple of others get the button.


I prefer the _Master of Reality_ LP over _Paranoid_ as well. Children of the Grave is a masterpiece all on it's own! First time I brought it home, I cranked it! That sampled coughing at the beginning of Sweet Leaf brought my dad tearing into the room. I guess he thought I was making that noise! ha, ha... sorry pops! 

My buddy refers to Iron Man, Paranoid, and & War Pigs, as "the big three". All good songs, but c'mon Classic Rock stations, play _Supernaught_ or something!


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

adcandour said:


> I have a very hard time with favs. As soon as I hear this one, I'm thinking it's the one..until I hear the next. Vol. 4 is the first album I ever heard.


Thanks to this thread I've been revisiting Sabbath,and it is astounding to me how many of their songs we played in my younger days.
I'd forgotten that we learned so many,
Must be that I/we found them pretty easy to pick up by ear 'cause that's how we did it in the old days kids.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2018)

SWLABR said:


> War Pigs


I like listening/playing this except for the sped up ending.
Growing up, my friend had the original pressing where this doesn't occur.
The closest that I can find now is this.


----------



## axefiend (Jan 3, 2018)

Bubb said:


> Thanks to this thread I've been revisiting Sabbath,and it is astounding to me how many of their songs we played in my younger days.
> I'd forgotten that we learned so many,
> Must be that I/we found them pretty easy to pick up by ear 'cause that's how we did it in the old days kids.


Yep, me too! Had a good time figuring them out, jamming along with the records. Being self taught, I had a hard time trying to play Sabbath tunes from MOR, Vol. 4, SBS and Sabotage in standard tuning, till a few years later when I discovered that most of those songs were in C#.


----------



## axefiend (Jan 3, 2018)

laristotle said:


> I like listening/playing this except for the sped up ending.
> Growing up, my friend had the original pressing where this doesn't occur.


He might of had the quadraphonic version of the album. Here's a more recent release on CD (DVD?):


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2018)

axefiend said:


> He might of had the quadraphonic version of the album.


Now that you mention it, yes, it was the quad album.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Bubb said:


> Must be that I/we found them pretty easy to pick up by ear 'cause that's how we did it in the old days kids.


...........and with an 8-track that you had to let loop all the way around to 'hear it again'!

But of course we had it rough. Lived in a shoebox on the side of the road. And you tell that to kids today, and they don't believe you.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

High/Deaf said:


> ...........and with an 8-track that you had to let loop all the way around to 'hear it again'!
> 
> But of course we had it rough. Lived in a shoebox on the side of the road. And you tell that to kids today, and they don't believe you.


 Luxury! 

I actually never owned an 8 track player lots of my friends did though.
I did all my learning from LPs.
The guy that played drums was in charge of lifting the needle and going back 5 grooves.
Giving credit where credit is due he got pretty good at it.
Truth be told he got really good at drumming too.
Really good.The best drummer I ever played with .


----------



## John Fisher (Aug 6, 2017)

No Technical Ecstasy love here? Dirty Women and Gypsy seriously rocks. I am so thankful I got to see them doing that live. Also this may be the only album that Bill Ward sings on.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

John Fisher said:


> No Technical Ecstasy love here? Dirty Women and Gypsy seriously rocks. I am so thankful I got to see them doing that live. Also this may be the only album that Bill Ward sings on.


yup
Played both of them !


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## axefiend (Jan 3, 2018)

John Fisher said:


> Also this may be the only album that Bill Ward sings on.


You forgot about this one dude: 






Are you into any of Bill Ward's solo work John?


----------



## axefiend (Jan 3, 2018)

Here's some good ol' early Sabbath:


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

As with most of the guys making this thread an ongoing, living breathing entity... I've been revisiting Sabbath's catalog. Probably the best tune on the Paranoid album. Maybe I should bump up the priority of getting a vinyl copy. 






A guitar playing buddy and I would kill (literally) hours jamming this. He'd be on guitar, I'd be on bongos. No drugs required, just this groove!


----------



## John Fisher (Aug 6, 2017)

I certainly did forget that. I was never a huge Never Say Die fan, maybe it is time for a re listen. No I have never got into his s0lo stuff.. Maybe time to listen to that as well


----------



## axefiend (Jan 3, 2018)

A GBT I made for Paranoid:


----------

